# James Bond films (quiz)



## Philippa

Hi folks
Here is part of a quiz that one of my pupils picked up from another school he's visited. Can you name the James Bond film titles?

aureus digitus
luces vivae
octo-feles
morere alio die
solum bis vivis
lunam corradit
tuis oculis solis
vir cum aurea arcuballista
mundus est non satis
numquam dic 'numquam iterum'​Enjoy!
Philippa


----------



## redwine

mundus est non satis.....

The world is not enough!!


----------



## amikama

Regarding the fact that I have never watched JB films and the fact that my knowledge of Latin is quite negligible, it's surprising that I could figure out some titles...  



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> aureus digitus - Goldenfinger
> 
> 
> 
> luces vivae - (living lights???)
> 
> octo-feles - (octopus??)
> morere alio die - To Die Another Day
> solum bis vivis
> lunam corradit
> tuis oculis solis
> vir cum aurea arcuballista
> mundus est non satis - The World is not Enough
> numquam dic 'numquam iterum' - Never Say Never
> 
> ​Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Philippa


----------



## josie2424

never say die 1 hehehe


----------



## redwine

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks
> Here is part of a quiz that one of my pupils picked up from another school he's visited. Can you name the James Bond film titles?
> 
> aureus digitus
> luces vivae
> octo-feles
> morere alio die
> solum bis vivis
> lunam corradit
> tuis oculis solis
> vir cum aurea arcuballista
> mundus est non satis
> numquam dic 'numquam iterum'​Enjoy!
> Philippa



vir cum aurea arcuballista-- THE MAN WITH GOLDEN GUN!!!
mundus est non satis-- THE WORLD IS NOT ENOUGH!!


----------



## ggca

Morere alio die - Die another day


----------



## redwine

numquam dic 'numquam iterum'....

NEVER SAY NEVER AGAIN (?)

luces vivae....

THE LIVING DAYLIGHTS!!!


----------



## Anne345

aureus digitus : Goldfinger
luces vivae : The Living Daylights 
octo-feles : Octopussy 
morere alio die : Die Another Day 
solum bis vivis : You Only Live Twice 
lunam corradit : Moonraker 
tuis oculis solis : For Your Eyes Only 
vir cum aurea arcuballista : The Man with the Golden Gun 
mundus est non satis : The World is Not Enough 
numquam dic 'numquam iterum' : Never Say Never Again


----------

